# Telmex / homeowner responsibility ?



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Since the rains began a few months back we have been having intermittent connectivity issues with Telmex DSL. They have been very responsive - that may be because we are paying for 100 mps and receiving 20 mps (so we are paying something like 700 pesos/month for something we are not receiving. So they send out technicians - sometimes two times a week. Normally each technician contradicts the conclusion of the previous technician. 

In our community all utilities are in-ground. When there are no rains we have no issues with DSL. We have a short 2-3 ft tall post outside our lot which would service several other owners (if there were any). On last Wednesday I battled with the latest technician to run a new cable from that post - over the garage roof, over the roof of the house. I removed my security alarm from the wall so he could run his cable directly into the house to the modem/router. Since then there have been a couple inexplicable hiccups in service, but the modem has shown 'happy' lights and the data transfer rates are what they are supposed to be.

So - down to the real point of this post - the telcom post I mentioned earlier is in a 'common' area and before my recent request the cable used to connect to a 'jack-like' connection inside the front (exterior) wall of the house.... Who 'owns' the underground cable between the post and the jack ?

I was planning on waiting a couple weeks or so and if there were no problems asking Telmex to move the new cable connection back to the jack (using the old underground cable between the post and the jack) to try an isolate where the problem really was. We are not anxious to rip up the outside patio, let alone the house floor tiles to re-run the cable underground as it is today.


----------

